# Female thread >>> mass production



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello

I have small problem 
I must make 1000 wood bottle cap with female threads.

I can use those equipment








but that can be crazy when I will must make 10'000 wood bottle caps .

This idea looks nice
Prototype thread cutting jig : Wood Turning - Lathes - UKworkshop.co.uk

Did You have any suggestions for me ?
Any other solutions, ideas, machines?


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

wow, that is a lot of caps!

what is the diameter of the bottle?

what kind of wood are you using for them?

is there a bolt or a tap that size you can use?

if i had to do it, i'd probably try to make a slightly conical hole where the threads would go and then use a tap or bolt that size with a hand held drill to make the threads.

once you get a jig setup, you could probably crank them out pretty fast.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

another option might be to make a bunch of threaded holes in a piece of wood and then use a modified hole saw (no center drill bit) to cut them out. 

it would probably be easier to work with a large piece of wood that is secured to the table when putting the threaded holes in.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

last idea ... make threaded holes all the way through a thin (3/8" or so) piece of wood. since it is all the way through, that step should go very quickly.

then glue a 1/4" thick piece to that.

then use a modified hole saw to cut them out.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

First thought: why are you making them out of wood? If the bottles contain a fluid, then you have introduced a whole range of leakage and contamination issues. Well yes, cork is wood...sort of, but it fits_ inside_ the neck of the bottle and it compresses!
Sorry to be a party poop, Dominik, but you've picked a hugely labour intensive solution to a simple problem. Either use metal or plastic tops, or combine them with a drilled out decorative wooden outer cap.
http://www.homebrewit.com/images/4345_PET_bottle_caps_only_165x224.jpg


----------



## lightgrav (Jun 13, 2011)

Do you have access to a metal lathe? sharp dremel on a tool-post can do maybe 6 pieces/minute and no goofed-up threads (after you've set-up the jig). Mine has a pivot near the business end that lets me raise it for no-cut (in) and lower for cut (out).
Otherwise,
clamp a stack of collar ring-plates (with the right thickness) together before tapping thru them all ... then cut and then glue a cover over them


----------



## adjustablebeds (Apr 19, 2012)

If you have to use wood, maybe consider using an engineering tap as it cuts hardwoods much better. You may need to experiment a lot. Good luck.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> Either use metal or plastic tops, or combine them with a drilled out decorative wooden outer cap.
> http://www.homebrewit.com/images/4345_PET_bottle_caps_only_165x224.jpg


THAT'S a great suggestion! :thumb:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

**Blush**



The Warthog said:


> THAT'S a great suggestion! :thumb:


Hey, Roger; Dominik didn't mention _why_ he was in this conundrum.
For a run of 1K units tooling up is pretty hard to justify. My experience with glass bottles is that there doesn't seem to be much of an industry standard for sizing and threads. It's like every product designer feels the need to redesign the 'wheel'.
Whoever came up with this wooden top concept should be forced to _personally_ make the first hundred, or guarantee that they can be made for a fixed price...over-budget to come out of the _designers _pocket!
For arguments sake, let's assume that the top is for a bottle containing a premium product that _retails_ for $30. Can the manufacturer afford to invest in packaging that may run to $6 -$8 per unit? The manufacturer's all in cost shouldn't exceed $15 -$18 dollars. The individually produced (hand made) wooden tops don't make economic sense.
I hope Dominik comes back and fills in the blanks.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

Go check out this new member http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/35255-money-making-projects.html who has a tool for making threads.


----------

